# Windows Mobile 5 - power management



## Karnivore (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,

First, a little background.

We're trialling a new windows mobile 5 device (Pidion BIP5000) which has a 2000mhA battery. We're connecting to our network using a wi-fi connection.

However, the battery life is 4 hours (which is the same length as the talk time stated in the manual).

Has anyone got any tips on how to prolong the battery life using the various power-management, backlight settings etc?

Any help appreciated - I really like the device, but 4 hours just renders it useless (need it to last all day) There's a long-life battery, but that only goes up to 3000mhA (so probably another 2 hours)

Thanks for reading, 

Karn


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

With mobile devices there are really 3 venes you can take and i usually go down them in order.

Backlight - put that as dim as possible with it still being able to be seen. Tis will save you the most energy.

Excess device turnoff - Since your using WiFI you can't turn that off but if your not using bluetooth and don't need it turn that off as well. Anything that is transmitting if you can shut it down will give you more life.

The last and most extreme is a CPU throttler. Most people use these types of programs to OC their device. In this case you can also in reverse underclock it. I usually try to steer clear of this as it takes programs longer to load and just makes the device seem a bit more sluggish.

I am not familiar with your exact device so you will have to find what is compatible.


----------



## Karnivore (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the response - will look into it on Monday, but did need some pointers as a heads-up.

Underclocking (although being a fantastic idea, not one I'd have thought of) would defeat the object, as we're on about replacing the Intermec devices currently used (due to their reliance on twinclient) because of their lack of speed.

Again, thanks - has given me more food for thought.


----------

